# Madison Retriever Club Field Trial



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Any results?


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

36 Dogs back to the 2nd in the open. 1,2,4,7,8,9,10,11,14,17,19,20,21,25,26,29,30,33,34,37,40,41,43,44,46,51,54,55,58,61,62,64,66,67,68,69


----------



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

Any Derby results


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Larry Johnson won the Derby with dog #14


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Derby Results:
1st-14
2nd-16
3rd-3
4th-17
RJ-18
Jams- 7,8,12,13

Qual Results:
1st-16
2nd-20
3rd-4
RJ-17
Jams-7,8,11,18


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Big congrats to Larry Johnson and Tillie on their win in the Derby. First Cash pup to run in a trial and a win right off the bat.....that is awesome. Great job.
Steve


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats to Dixie, David and Michelle for 3rd in the Q! Nice dog. Nice people!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats to Brian Campbell and Rio with their 2nd in the qual, one helluva team!


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Didn't see the 4th place listed for the Qual. That was Rick Wilke and Chase.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Tim & Tami Thompson on Diva's Open win.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mealman said:


> Big congrats to Larry Johnson and Tillie on their win in the Derby. First Cash pup to run in a trial and a win right off the bat.....that is awesome. Great job.
> Steve


Cash throws it to them. Been able to watch a few young ones and I like what I see.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Congrats to Tim & Tami Thompson on Diva's Open win.


And for her Amateur 2nd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> And for her Amateur 2nd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it was a 4th, but still a great weekend. Shouldn't have any problem placing pups from the upcoming litter!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I think it was a 4th, but still a great weekend. Shouldn't have any problem placing pups from the upcoming litter!


Nope. It was the 2nd. Got Tim's text message (unless he pressed the wrong button)...............  They have quite a list of prospective dog parents! For good reason!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Nope. It was the 2nd. Got Tim's text message (unless he pressed the wrong button)...............  They have quite a list of prospective dog parents! For good reason!


I misread the text..good girl Diva! Q'd for the National with the O win too.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats Michelle , Dave and Dixie in Q.Nice work im sure/also Tim Thompson for all his awards.Nice work


----------



## mitimat (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you to all that were involved in one on the nicest experiences that I have had in all of my field trial career. Paul Sletten and Jess Bently of Pine Edge Retrievers have been with us through the thick and thin with Diva. 

Not only winning the Open at Madison to qualify for the 2011 National following her win at Central AR in March. Then Diva and i put together a good trial to take 2nd in the AM the same weekend. 

I must say I am still walking on air @ 4:30 on Monday afternoon. Thank you to all that called and sent messages 

"what a thrill".


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

mitimat said:


> Thank you to all that were involved in one on the nicest experiences that I have had in all of my field trial career. Paul Sletten and Jess Bently of Pine Edge Retrievers have been with us through the thick and thin with Diva.
> 
> Not only winning the Open at Madison to qualify for the 2011 National following her win at Central AR in March. Then Diva and i put together a good trial to take 2nd in the AM the same weekend.
> 
> ...


 I still remember that little puppy (i.e. Diva) Tami picked from Abby's litter on your visit to Oklahoma. She picked a winner! Congratulations!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

mitimat said:


> Thank you to all that were involved in one on the nicest experiences that I have had in all of my field trial career. Paul Sletten and Jess Bently of Pine Edge Retrievers have been with us through the thick and thin with Diva.
> 
> Not only winning the Open at Madison to qualify for the 2011 National following her win at Central AR in March. Then Diva and i put together a good trial to take 2nd in the AM the same weekend.
> 
> ...


It was a joy to be there and watch Rocky's mom shine so brightly this weekend. Congrats to Tim and Tami, and to Paul Sletten, Jess Bentley and Pine Edge for such a great spring for Miss Diva. 

It's good to be Diva. She is very well named!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Charlie Hines too.Nice work.Ran beaut. of a land blind


----------

